

Boston Marathon Blasts Kill 2, Police Say - jordanlee
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/16/us/explosions-reported-at-site-of-boston-marathon.html

======
sciurus
See <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5553543>

------
andzt
Still finding suspicious packages around the city... Please stay safe!

------
benatkin
Any reason why I shouldn't flag this?

